
Ask HN: From “IT Manager” to Software Engineering Management - anon_for_reason
Has anyone successfully made the transition from a management position in an IT department to a management position in a software engineering organization? Can you share your experiences?
======
johnmc408
Haven't done it myself, but would suggest you try and take on some IT software
projects on your team. Maybe start with some scripts or automation and offer
to help on other IT software projects.

Once you have some real-world experience and a reputation for delivering, you
can branch out.

Would also suggest that you be as capable on the development side as your
developers. Python is perfect to start with.

